# ovatrille being kept in the fridge



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

hi i was given ovatrille injection at 10.00 today and it was not put in the fridge till 4.00 today will that be ok we had a long day travelling in the car and only just found out it had to go in the fridge am concerned as i am due to have it tomorrow night for my egg collection tue and my clinic is closed now


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nikkistar,

Sorry wasn't able to reply over weekend. Hope all went well with EC today   

Just for info for anyone else searching, it is fine to keep Ovitrelle out of the fridge for up to 30 days so it doesn't do any harm to have it out the fridge for a time (so long as you use it within the next month)

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

